# Frantically swimming?



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a new Betta... I have had him for a week now. (He's my second one)

He has been fine today, I left for a couple hours and came home. I went to feed him, and he wouldn't eat, which is strange because he loves to eat.

He looked like he was trying to bite his fin and one point, but hasnt since. He goes up to the top, pokes at the side of the bowl, which I thought was just because he seen his reflection, but he frantically swims down, and looks like he is freaking out, or like he is scared. 

He calms down for a second and then goes again. I'm not sure whats going on with him because he was just starting to come to my voice when I spoke, and when he seen me, especially with food he came to the front of the bowl.

It's not a nice little swim around, it looks more like he is scared. He goes up, freaks out down and around, back up and repeat...

Im not sure whats going on....


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

He ate. 

He just seems extra scared all of a sudden... When nothing is moving and there is no sound around him.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay. Get a flashlight and shine it on him. Have a really close look at his colouring as he swims around. Does he have:

- tiny white spots like really small pimples or specks

- a gold or reddish sort of shine on his body

I'm betting you see one of those things.. your fish isn't scared, he'd very probably darting around because he's itchy from parasites of some sort. It's pretty easy to fix, so don't panic. 

Just to help us to be sure what's up with him, go to the stickies at the top of this thread and fill out this:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

He seems to have stopped his darting around.... I will fill this out anyway just in case it starts back. I need to find a flashlight to check what you told me (recently moved, stuff is still in boxes)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon round bowl
What temperature is your tank? 79
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No (Room is just hot)
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day (1 in the morning, 1 at night)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2 to 3 times a week.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1 to 2 - 50% and 1 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Conditioner

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None (Going to check with a flashlight once I find one)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Swimming around a lot more. Going up and down, looking into the glass. Kind of frantically. Then calms down for a bit, sit there, and then starts again.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Last night. I did a water change that morning, and then at night is when it started. He was fine all day.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Have only had him for a week
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've only had him for a week. Unsure.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

He could just be excited to see you.. my girl has gotten so excited at the vibration of my footsteps as I'm coming over to the tank to feed her that she's jumped up, hit the lid of her tank and rattled it. 

Or he could be seeing his reflection and thinking it's another betta. So he's all in war mode. He may settle down after a while, if that's it. If not, give him a soft plant to break the view on that side so he doesn't tire himself all day.

Do the flashlight thing and check for spots a few days just in case. But yeah - bettas are excitable little things, too.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought it was the whole reflection thing because the light was on. Is shut it off and he didnt stop right away. Then I went to bed, and when I got up he wasn't darting around anymore.

I fed him and he ate normally, so no unusual signs there. His color is still as it was, so nothing to worry about there. 

He's still swimming around, but not so frantically like last night. I'm wondering if its because he's young, and because I did a water change, if it's just a "free and fresh" feeling. He has been a hyper fish since I have had him, but it just looked odd to me.

I am going to have to go buy a flashlight later today, since I can't seem to find one anywhere in the house. I will be checking for that though, to rule that out or confirm it is something like that.

He can always see me, and hear me typing and stuff, so im wondering if maybe hes just excited... Hoping for the best! I dont want my fishy to be sick lol


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Found a flashlight!

I was shining it on him. (He kept trying to escape the light haha)

Nothing. No white dots, no gold anywhere...

Could he just be a hyperactive fish? lol


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, he could! :lol:

Though.. and only as you say this was right after a water change.. he could have had a little reaction to the ph change or something. Do you acclimate him slowly to the new water?


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I did acclimate him slowly into the new water.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Others went by him in the house this morning and said he was sitting there, and then would stare at them as they walked by. He was like that this morning too, and then I fed him and he went all swim crazy again haha...

Right now he is actually in his log just relaxing I do believe lol.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah! Then most likely he is just another crazy betta. :lol:


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

My betta Junior gets all excited when I go to/near his tank. He starts swimming around at a feverish pace. It's normal. Don't worry.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks!

He was calm today when I got back home. Now that I am in the same room as him and he sees me, let the freak out begin! haha.

I am so excited to get another Betta tomorrow. The only pet store that I have was out... so I have to wait.

The other place that sells fish I refuse to buy there because of how they treat their fish.

I love that this one is so excitable, but I hope the one I get tomorrow is a bit more mellow hahah


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice. Can't wait to see a pic of your newest edition


----------

